# Digital camera quick reference buying guide



## nac (May 25, 2012)

DIGITAL CAMERA QUICK REFERENCE BUYING GUIDE​
*s16.postimg.org/atdm1f0v9/output_Jqr_EPo.gif​*4.img-dpreview.com/files/p/E~TS590x382~articles/0667380974/GR_website-visual-1-HD.jpeg​ 
Point and shoot camera market have been dying for years now and manufacturer shifted their focus to advanced compacts. It's hard to see sub 10k point and shoot to do significantly better than your smartphone. Almost all sub 10k houses CCD sensor which just shoots HD video in 4k era and it's painfully slow in performance.

No. of cameras announced getting lesser every year, some manufacturers stopped production of basic point and shoot and some manufacturers aren't launching them in Indian market. Lately, Olympus, Panasonic, Fuji's presence is getting narrow and Samsung is exiting from this business in many countries. Our choices are very less comparitively. Point and shoot buyers don't have 100s of choices like in the past, in a way it's good. Less confusing, easy to narrow down, time saving...

Many of the reviewing sites are not even reviewing basic models at all. Guess, these are not interesting enough any more. What they can do? It's a dying breed. Manufacturers are housing lots of zoom in the cameras to attract, but that pushes the cost higher. Almost all of those travel/bridge zoom cameras cost as much as a DSLR, in fact some are costlier than DSLR.

As this segment of the camera is almost dead, the need of this thread is almost nil. Probably, this is my last update here.

Those who are looking to buy, this is just a guide. So,

* Do your own research before buying.
* Read reviews of the cameras you have narrowed down.
* Every camera has it's own merits and demerits, so don't dig too much to find "the best" camera and confuse yourself.
* Finally, try the camera before buying esp. if you're investing big and look for the best deal around.


BASICTRAVEL ZOOM*
*
BRIDGE
LARGE SENSOR CAMERA*
*RUGGED
*www.jessops.com/ce-images/PRODUCT/PRODUCT_LARGE/ACANOCM105281154.jpg*images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41eDm7aZaSL._SY300_.jpg*i.ebayimg.com/images/g/oHoAAOSw8-tWU8Jh/s-l300.jpg*cdn.toptenreviews.com/rev/prod/ce/64192-olympus-box.jpg*www.jessops.com/ce-images/PRODUCT/PRODUCT_LARGE/ANIKOCM105276346.jpgCanon IXUS 285
Nikon S6900/S7000Canon SX620/SX720
Nikon A900
Sony WX500
Sony HX90Nikon B500/B700
Nikon P900
Panasonic FZ300Canon G1X Mark II
Canon G9X/G7X Mark II/G5X/G3X
Olympus Stylus 1
Panasonic FZ1000
Ricoh GR II
Sony RX10 series
Sony RX100 series
Sony RX1R IINikon AW130


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2012)

good work nac...but i cant actually distinguish ur green color...its too faint...can u use any other color like purple or red


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 26, 2012)

very nice.. good work


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 26, 2012)

Nice work nac. Use some bold italic effects to make it look attractive.


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2012)

good that u have made the green in bold...now its clearly visible


----------



## nac (May 26, 2012)

Thanks guys...

I hope this thread will help narrowing down the models sooner or at least give some idea before buying.


----------



## Niilesh (May 26, 2012)

Buying a new Dslr. need a semi prof. one, just for beginner's  ! where can i get a fair and best deal (range 35 k-50k !). Also, tell me should go for Canon or Nikon?
people told me about NikonD3100 ,
                            Canon600D,
                            Canon1100D
         also a good lens with the camera, least- 18-105mm.
I NEED IT AS FOR MY COURSE REQUIRES! i have no clue, please help! asap!


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> Buying a new Dslr. need a semi prof. one, just for beginner's  ! where can i get a fair and best deal (range 35 k-50k !). Also, tell me should go for Canon or Nikon?
> people told me about NikonD3100 ,
> Canon600D,
> Canon1100D
> ...



nilesh this is a point and shoot camera thread...start ur own thread and i will help


----------



## arjoonpk (Jun 1, 2012)

heyy i'm planning to buy a digicam with manual controls.... my budget is upto 15k...
i did go through many models and the ones that really impressed me are 
CANON POWERSHOT SX150 IS and
NIKON COOLPIX L310......
many helpful user reviews were available on net for sx150... n sadly none for nikon L310... i guess its a new model.... please anyone help me choose a better result cam among the 2......


----------



## nac (Jun 1, 2012)

^ What you are askin' is already in the "Budget" models, just check out. L310 doesn't have full manual controls.


----------



## arjoonpk (Jun 1, 2012)

nac said:


> ^ What you are askin' is already in the "Budget" models, just check out. L310 doesn't have full manual controls.



nikon 1310 price is Rs 13000 and that of sx150 is Rs 9500..... still if nikon doesnt have full manual controls what other advantages does the former have on other but the extra zoom......... specs looks almost the same except the the zoom and size.........


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 1, 2012)

arjoonpk said:


> nikon 1310 price is Rs 13000 and that of sx150 is Rs 9500..... still if nikon doesnt have full manual controls what other advantages does the former have on other but the extra zoom......... specs looks almost the same except the the zoom and size.........



Nikon L310 has PASM mode. There is no manual focus though. Nikon offers wider aperture and decent CMOS sensor (still noisy than its rival Panasonic and Sony)

Sorry I was talking about the P310. As nac pointed out L310 has no advantage over SX150

Also look for Samsung WB150F and maybe TZ25

There is a similar discussion going on here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-c...g-camera-manual-controls-budget-upto-16k.html


----------



## nac (Jun 1, 2012)

Arjoon,
If you want entry level bridge cams, L810 is little better than L310. And also you have few cams from other brands,
Olympus SP810 UZ
Fuji S2950 (Latest version S2980)
Fuji S4200 and S4500

Fuji is little better. PASM mode, EVF...

Prashant, 
L310 has neither PASM mode nor CMOS sensor.


----------



## arjoonpk (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks for the comments all...... seems canon sx150 IS is a good buy than l310...

i had also looked into some l310 and sx150 pics... i kinda felt sx150 pics have a unique touch....... 
but the thing that concerns me on buying the sx150 is its battery issue..... 
all the reviews i came across equally say it has poor battery life on ordinary batteries......
 but is it a sure thing that the battery life improves with alkaline batteries.... 
or does anyone have a better choice of batteries....

To nac,
which set of batteries and charger do you use on your sx130... and what battery life do u get.....??


----------



## arjoonpk (Jun 3, 2012)

heyy guys what happened... why no replies...... please pals do help me out.... i'm planning 2 buy a cam by this tuesday... i have 2 make a decision before that......


----------



## nac (Jun 3, 2012)

In your budget there are better cameras than these two. If you're convinced fine. 

Yes, SX150 has battery issues. If you're buying SX150 buy one pair of Sanyo Eneloop 2000mAH battery (NiMH) and a quick charger. Definitely battery life won't increase with alkaline batteries, but with NiMH.

I am using Sanyo Eneloop batteries and Envie Speedster quick charger. For more info check this post
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1545220-post63.html
and also the whole thread if you have time. You may get some more info...


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2012)

thread stuck.


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2012)

^ Thank you for making it sticky.


----------



## arjoonpk (Jun 5, 2012)

nac,
which better cams do u suggest that keep in my budget(16k max).... 
now that i am looking for a manual control one like sx150.....

as i said i'm planning to buy a cam today.... from all i read canon sx150 seems 2 suit me well.... but i would like to have a reserve option.... in case u know.... is fuji 2980 any good.... i mean any better than canon......??


----------



## nac (Jun 5, 2012)

^
1. Panasonic TZ25
2. Canon SX220/SX230 (If you can find)


----------



## arjoonpk (Jun 5, 2012)

how is fuji s2980.... because i like it little bulky.....


----------



## nac (Jun 5, 2012)

^ It was good to consider when you were thinking about L310 but not now.


----------



## arjoonpk (Jun 5, 2012)

guys...... i bagged a canon sx150 at last.......  
a super cool cam from first impression... 
big thanks to all for the support.....


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am interested to buy sony camera and have like on nikon so can you please give me site address for buying them?


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2012)

^ 
flipkart.com
ebay.in


----------



## jagg89 (Jun 7, 2012)

Great work Nac! It would be really helpful for many!


----------



## nac (Jul 9, 2012)

*Popular cameras among digitians*

Suddenly this idea came up today about posting popular cameras among digitians (based on owning the cameras). This may be of little help in buying or seeing how the trend goes among digitians. Thought of starting a new thread and let the members to poll. Then I dropped that idea as there are not many of us are active here. 

Data are collected since I joined this forum. There are about 100 cameras in total. 

Popular Brand: CANON

Popular DSLR Brand: NIKON
Popular DSLR Camera: NIKON D5100
Popular Mirrorless Camera: OLYMPUS E-PM1

Popular Compact Camera Brand: CANON
Popular Bridge Camera: PANASONIC FZ150
Popular Compact Camera: CANON SX130 IS
Popular Travel Zoom Camera: CANON SX220 HS & SONY HX9V


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2012)

Really nice guide. I might be needing a basic camera soon for taking normal photos soon. Will get one of the recommended ones. Either the Fuji Film for 9.7k or Canon A1200.

thanks for this thread!


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2012)

Updated...


----------



## ITTechPerson (Oct 28, 2012)

unable to find the sony DSC-H100
any comment on that camera ?


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2012)

^ Nope, There ain't much info about that camera.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Oct 28, 2012)

The link of the spec of the sony camera: DSC-H100 : H Series : Digital Still Camera : Sony India

comparing with Canon SX150IS... what will be your opinion ?


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2012)

You can start a new thread, it'll be better.

Yeah, there isn't enough information. You can't find any reviews from popular photography sites...


----------



## chandanbs (Nov 6, 2012)

This post is wonderful. Kind request to OP, It would be great if you could update the pricing details !


----------



## nac (Nov 6, 2012)

^ Updated two weeks back...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 6, 2012)

Looking a P&S for a junior, a first timer in this arena. Budget 15k. (dot)

Have shorted out: SX240HS (manual control) , HX10V. 

Priorities: Easy to operate, good image & color reproduction & good looking. Manual controls are not required, however welcome if available. (I must tell you that he doesn't even know what manual controls are).


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 6, 2012)

HX10v gives good results directly out of camera. SX240 has a neutral approach towards image processing. You will need to play with some settings in P mode to get best results. However Canon's controls and menus are very easy.

TZ25 is also good. Great image quality. Would rate it above HX10v in noise performance. And very good looks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 6, 2012)

^Which cam has best low light performance among above or in the range (15k) ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 6, 2012)

SX240 HS is best in low light. No competition


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 6, 2012)

My friend is deviated towards Sony, but ready to look other options also.

I forgot to say one thing, cam must not have AA/AAA batteries, Li-ion has to be there.



marvelousprashant said:


> SX240 HS is best in low light. No competition



thanks. 

--------------------
After reading the reviews, I hope it will be either HX10V or SX240HS. Any further inputs are welcome.


----------



## shubham gupta (Dec 27, 2012)

which one is better buy between sony dvx 10 v and fuji f 660 exr...


----------



## angshu83 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Guys, My budget is is around 15000.
I am looking into 3-4 models. Sony WX150, Nikon S9200, panasonic TZ25 and Canon SX160 IS.

Any suggestion which will be the best in terms of Image quality and effects like toy/Partial Color/Miniature.


----------



## nac (Dec 28, 2012)

Angshu,
Under 15k
TZ25
HX10V

Little above 15k
SX240
FZ47


----------



## angshu83 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi  nac,

Thanks for your quick reply.

Are you sure HX10V is below 15 and SX240 is little above 15K.
On flipkart Sony HX10V is around 16,500 and Canon SX240 is around 17,500. On Chroma Store also its almost same.

Which one will be better HX10V or SX240?


----------



## nac (Jan 1, 2013)

You can get both HX10V and SX240 are under 15k from ebay (using coupons).


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jan 8, 2013)

Guys for three days i have been trying to find the best camera under 16-17k (stretched budget).. There are many cameras people pushed me towards.. At last i have decided to choose between these. I would like to know which one is the best..
Things needed:
1) Best Image Quality
2) Low zoom will be fine.
3) And should give great pictures in the auto mode.. I hate setting up cameras every time i take pictures in different places.. 

The cameras i have choosen.
1)Panasonic Lumix Tz-25 Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ25 Point & Shoot - Panasonic: Flipkart.com
2)Panasonic Lumix Tz-30 Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ30 Point & Shoot - Panasonic: Flipkart.com
3)Canon Powershot Sx240 HS Canon PowerShot SX240 HS Point & Shoot - Canon: Flipkart.com
4)Sony Hx9v Sony Cybershot DSC-HX9V Point & Shoot - Sony: Flipkart.com
5)Sony Hx10v Sony CyberShot DSC-HX10V Point & Shoot - Sony: Flipkart.com

These are the ones that i have found. If there is any better option under 17k, please suggest.
And please suggest the best between these 5 cameras.
Thank you very much . The help will be appreciated.


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2013)

Pranav, For best IQ, SX240


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jan 8, 2013)

Brother, What is IQ?
And by the way, what are the down sides of this camera?
And How about the image quality? Is it average or good or great?
And since i love and respect all the members, i will follow ur suggestions and buy it on 15th.
Thanks..
Anyways, have you used this camera?


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2013)

Pranav, IQ means Image Quality and it is best in class.
Downside of SX240 is average to low battery life, slow, lacks extra frills like HDR...
No, I haven't used this camera.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks man!
I will be buying this and making a review for this site afterwards 15th..


----------



## nac (Jan 28, 2013)

Updated


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Feb 10, 2013)

Guys, I bought WX150 by Sony in the end for 14.5K. The jerks didnt negotiate more.. Well, First of all  I dont like the camera i think.. The thing is that maybe it is too advance for me ( as being my first camera).. or it really sucks.. I like the video recording , its good, the flash goes to enough meters... The things i dont like is.. I dont see anywhere the macro mode when i go into modes. It just comes in the Default (green colored) mode... whenever i try to take some macros... And one more problem is that when i use background defocus mode, it always show the message ''unable to defocus background'' .I took like 29 pics, and only in 2 pics i was able to defocus background... And the last thing is that when i use the Face detection timer... It doesnt detect my face and take the pic ( i guess i dont have a good face  :< ). i have to like move 4 5 times and come back in front of camera to get the pic...
Well, i would suggest people to go for Hx10v instead of this.. the only thing better in this camera is the portability..
And i love the image quality of this camera btw, but there is no speciality u know...... And videos are amazzing.. i would say super amazing..

I would give this camera, Wx150 3.5 out of 5.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Feb 11, 2013)

Guys, i have one more question.. about charging the battery..
1) How often should i charge it if i dont use it..
2) Should i do that recycle thing ( full recharge then full use , then full recharge)
3) And when i charge it, can i remove the charger before it has fully charged ( i.e. less than 100 % ?)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2013)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Guys, i have one more question.. about charging the battery..
> 1) How often should i charge it if i dont use it..
> 2) Should i do that recycle thing ( full recharge then full use , then full recharge)
> 3) And when i charge it, can i remove the charger before it has fully charged ( i.e. less than 100 % ?)



1) A week to 15 days should be fine without charging.

2) No.

3) Yes.

PS: There must be a macro mode in pre-defined modes list.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Buddy. and no there is no macro mode.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 12, 2013)

if there is no macro mode but ur spec says that it can focus as close as 5 cm then its good for you...just go close to a subject and still it will focus...in DSLR macro lens work like that only ...it can focus from anything to that close


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok!!
And dude, i was just checking out the movie mode at night.. Got to know that you cant use flash while shooting movies.. Never Realised it.. Is it the same with all cameras???


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2013)

My parents want to get a basic P&S camera for around 6k, video recording is must.

For some reason they won't buy Canon cameras. I've recommended the Nikon Coolpix L28. Any other similar or better camera at the price?


----------



## nac (Apr 8, 2013)

L28 doesn't have mechanical IS.

If not Canon, then Panasonic FH series or S series cameras.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2013)

nac said:


> L28 doesn't have mechanical IS.
> 
> If not Canon, then Panasonic FH series or S series cameras.



OK yesterday I took mom to a camera shop and it seems the L28 has removable AA batteries and not Li-on battery(which is a big no-no as previously we've had a lot of trouble with AA powered cameras).
We have finally zeroed in on the Canon A2400 IS. Has all the features we need.  They'll purchase it soon I think.


----------



## hitman4 (Apr 23, 2013)

how is fuji hs50exr....?


----------



## nac (Apr 23, 2013)

^ Good, but not great...


----------



## quagmire (Apr 23, 2013)

nac , Many new cameras launched in India.. It would be great if you update first post  (with greater resolution or tables if possible)


----------



## nac (Apr 25, 2013)

Updated...

I have put bigger resolution table. If you can't see the full resolution, you can save it in your computer and see the full res. table if the letters are not visible enough to read.


----------



## nac (Aug 10, 2013)

Updated...


----------



## quagmire (Aug 10, 2013)

^Great work buddy 

Panasonic TZ40 is avilable. : Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ40 18.1MP Point & Shoot Digital Camera (Red) - Buy @ Snapdeal.com

Can someone explain why Digit has given TZ40 only 3/5? It deserves atleast a 3.5/5


----------



## nac (Aug 10, 2013)

Oops!

I missed that... Ebay/Flipkart yet to list this model. And even official site (India) have no details about this camera.

It happens all the time. It's better to go with more expert reviews than just one. BTB, I have read about 9 rated reviews of TZ40, none of 'em are below 4/5 with an average of 4.6/5. That is something great, the best average I know of.


----------



## nac (Dec 3, 2013)

Bump


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice thread, will save everyone the hassel of making a new thread for every cam purchase.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2013)

guys if I need to get a pocketable good cam under 10k ...no need of long zoom or manual options...which one would you suggest ...two people are asking me and I have lost the link to newer models

user will be my sister or father..looks are important


----------



## srkmish (Dec 7, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> guys if I need to get a pocketable good cam under 10k ...no need of long zoom or manual options...which one would you suggest ...two people are asking me and I have lost the link to newer models
> 
> user will be my sister or father..looks are important



I Think you should increase ur budget by 2k and get TZ25. I dont think there is any other camera better in this range.


----------



## nac (Dec 7, 2013)

^ What do you think? It's the same WX150 or IXUS 255. BTB, your dad was/is a dslr/slr user right? Do you think he would fancy this camera?

Oh! Yeah... As long as snapdeal offer is there, you can very well go for TZ25 (courtesy: srkmish ) Actually you don't have to increase your budget


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2013)

yes he was a dslr user...but he has been using sony P&S for last 5 years...he is just a casual user now...I was planning to get D7100 and give my D3100 to dad...but donno when I will have enough budget for that...
will check TZ25


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 7, 2013)

I still am a big fan of the canon sx170is and all. If the user is someone who has done serious photos before then a manual mode is a great thing to have. 

Plus chdk and all means that in case you go for some event where you are not carrying your DSLR then you can still use this PS to get some good shots


----------



## nac (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, there is no other camera to much in that price range. 

WB100; H100/H200; LZ20/LZ30 all looks and performs so cheap. At least that's what the impression I have. No proper announcement, not a lot of details about the camera. Very little to no expert reviews.
Fuji makes entry level bridge camera around 10k but they still sticking with sensor based stabilization and videos from those cameras are not that good.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 8, 2013)

I just hope I could get my hands on D7100 and give my D3100+18-55+55-200 to dad 

I want my final stock like this - D7100+11-16 f2.8+17-50 f2.8 +80-200 2.8 + 150-500    day dreaming


----------



## JabeshRaja (Feb 27, 2014)

i am looking to buy a new point and shoot camera.. budget 15 max.

pls help me with latest models


----------



## angshu83 (May 24, 2014)

Hi All,

wanted to buy a new camera. budget is around 14-18K.
I have shortlisted few cams like Canon SX510/SX600, Nikon Coolpix P530 and Panasonic TZ30.
Camera should have good IQ, 20x zoom or more and extra frills.


----------



## nac (May 24, 2014)

^ You didn't buy before???
SX510 - Review says noticeably improved IQ compared to SX500
SX600 - A BIG NO solely because of tooooooo small aperture, stripped off manual exposure controls. Review says IQ is excellent in day light.
P530 - Not many reviews. Comparatively good aperture given the zoom it offers.
TZ30 - My pick in this lot. 

1. TZ30
2. SX510/P530


----------



## angshu83 (Jun 8, 2014)

nac said:


> ^ You didn't buy before???


 no i didint buy it before.
Thanks nac for your reply.
Last Saturday, i went to Vijay Sales, to get a hands on the camera and i found out that Nikon P530 is much better that canon 510. But didnt get a chance to see TZ30.
Also i saw new Panasonic DMC FZ40, any idea about this camera.

Thanks,
Angshu


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2014)

angshu83 said:


> Last Saturday, i went to Vijay Sales, to get a hands on the camera and i found out that Nikon P530 is much better that canon 510. But didnt get a chance to see TZ30.
> Also i saw new Panasonic DMC FZ40, any idea about this camera.


FZ40??? I guess it's typo. I think you mean FZ70.
It should be...


----------



## angshu83 (Jun 10, 2014)

nac said:


> FZ40??? I guess it's typo. I think you mean FZ70.
> It should be...



It is also available in flipkart. Below is the link.

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ40 Point & Shoot Camera Rs.18324 Price in India - Buy Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ40 Point & Shoot Camera Black Online - Panasonic: Flipkart.com


----------



## nac (Jun 11, 2014)

^ Stay away, it's toooooooooo old. 
You can very well get latest in the line up for the same price may be even cheaper.


----------



## sksundram (Jun 25, 2014)

1. what is the upper limit of the memory card storage capacity in Panasonic TZ30? urgent response needed. plz provide a credible source. 
2. provide a link to a good class 10 memory card for this camera (preferably 32gb if it supports) 
TIA
 @nac @sujoyp


----------



## nac (Jun 25, 2014)

As far as I know, there is no upper limit as long you use the one suggested by the manufacturers. For TZ30, you can use either one of these memory card format SD, SDHC, SDXC.

- - - Updated - - -

*www.panasonic.com/in/consumer/cameras-camcoders/camera/dmc-tz30.specs.html

People suggests that it's good to get multiple smaller cards rather than getting one big card like 32GB. It's better if you go for 4x8GB or 2x16GB card. BTW, do you need that much storage esp. for TZ30?


----------



## sksundram (Jun 25, 2014)

^^ for images, 16gb will suffice but for videos, I think I have to go for 32gb.
*one important question* that i want to ask and which has been lingering in my mind for long is that, in the link that you just provided of the official page,it is written that the continuous recordable time range is from 40 minutes to 70 minutes. does that mean that even though i have a 32gb card i have to record videos in parts as longest time for continuous recording is 70 minutes.

please clarify this confusion of mine. ty


----------



## nac (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, even if you have enough space left, you can't continuously record the video beyond the specified duration. It's not big of a deal, 40 min is long enough I would say. Mine is just 10 min.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2014)

40 mins is quit long...my DSLR can shoot only max 12-14 mins per recording ....and 32GB is not big enough to shoot full HD maybe you can get multiple ...max almost 2.5hr recording


----------



## sksundram (Jun 25, 2014)

appreciate the replies. btw could you guys shed some light on this limitation. I mean why such limitation is being put there when obviously people would be happy to record for any number of minutes as they wish. as I came to know through you guys that DSLRs have even lower recording minutes, does that mean that companies discourage us from using video features in it. I know high end cameras are purely for imaging but THAT lens and THAT power of a DSLR would make it a better video recording equipment. I hope you got my point.

PS: I ordered TZ30 today on FK for my close relative. FK quoted the price at 12K. I enquired at offline shops too but the lowest price they offered was 16.2K, here in chandigarh. btw how is panasonic's ASS


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2014)

dslr have big sensor which had to keep open and continously capture video ...this process heats up the sensor
another thing is DSLR works on fat32 which have 4 GB limitation ....in 4 GB only 15-20 mins of high quality uncompressed video can be recorded


----------



## nac (Jun 26, 2014)

^^ Yeah, that's one helluva pricing and that's the cheapest I have ever seen for that camera. Post photographs after you received your product.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 26, 2014)

sksundram said:


> appreciate the replies. btw could you guys shed some light on this limitation. I mean why such limitation is being put there when obviously people would be happy to record for any number of minutes as they wish. as I came to know through you guys that DSLRs have even lower recording minutes, does that mean that companies discourage us from using video features in it. I know high end cameras are purely for imaging but THAT lens and THAT power of a DSLR would make it a better video recording equipment. I hope you got my point.
> 
> PS: I ordered TZ30 today on FK for my close relative. FK quoted the price at 12K. I enquired at offline shops too but the lowest price they offered was 16.2K, here in chandigarh. btw how is panasonic's ASS


Heat build up is a concern in a dslr body(heat from huge sensor , heat from processor , chips , etc ). They dont have cooling fans...lol.,...but that being said shouldnt be a reason for long video captures more than 30mins. If it had to turn hot , 10mins is more than enough for it.
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] , AFAIK ,The important reason is compliance issue , classification of these devices that attracts taxes.

You will find hacked firmwares , though that help you do record post 30mins.
Ps its not just dslrs as such,,,,,you will find limit on many digital cameras that are not labelled as camcorders.......i think they probably put additional tax on these devices or so.

Plus memory limit is another thing , but still that shouldn't be a cause for this restriction.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2014)

yes hrishi thats a reason too


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 26, 2014)

[MENTION=158370]sksundram[/MENTION]: the main issue is the heat buildup. The firmware limitation is just there to ensure that you don't end up damaging the hardware. For example the Sony NEX7 being a pro camera does have some restrictions at the firmware level, but people have found ways to override it. However if you record for more than thirty minutes the camera gives an oveheating error and shuts down till it can cool down. 

Manufactures may feel that it's better to put a restriction and ensure that the camera works rather than make it hit a dangerous temperature and then shut down for a long time.


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 5, 2014)

guys which 1 is better fujifilm hs50exr or fujifim x s1


----------



## nac (Jul 5, 2014)

^ Fuji X-S1. One of the best...


----------



## hitman4 (Jul 5, 2014)

panny fz200 is the best bridge cam imo


----------



## true_lies (Jul 11, 2014)

Any high speed HD recording cameras for outdoor sports? Like the ones used on helmet mounts. Cant find anything at online retailers


----------



## kaz (Jul 11, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Any high speed HD recording cameras for outdoor sports? Like the ones used on helmet mounts. Cant find anything at online retailers



Cameras Online: Camera Prices, Buy Latest Cameras in India | Snapdeal.com


----------



## nac (Aug 10, 2014)

Updated...


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I am looking for a low budget Bridge camera... could you please suggest a model ?
I find Canon SX400 & Nikon L330 (both are lack of view point) suitable to budget (10-12k)
Is there any other option available in this price range which would be better to comprising those 2 or may be a view pointer with.

My observation:
Nikon L330: I found 1 lack - as it runs on 4 Alkaline, it would take time between 2 shots.
Canon SX400: Run on Lithium Ion - which may give better performance


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 11, 2014)

You can check canon powershot 170 Is
My friend bought it and she is happy


----------



## nac (Sep 11, 2014)

SX400 in market? That's news to me...
I am not a fan of entry level bridge. If you really want bridge, you check out SX510 (though Canon categorize it as "Compact"). If you think you can wait, there will some good offers around Navratiri and before Diwali...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 16, 2014)

How is the canon sx50? Read the reviews, seems like a great cam


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 18, 2014)

nac said:


> SX400 in market? That's news to me...
> I am not a fan of entry level bridge. If you really want bridge, you check out SX510 (though Canon categorize it as "Compact"). If you think you can wait, there will some good offers around Navratiri and before Diwali...



Yup SX 400 is selling like hot cake ...
I know about SX 510 ... that's a cool model

I am not in a hurry ... will wait .... thanks for the info 

I am looking for a bulky looks ... tht's why I chose Nikon L330/380  & fuji S6800... any suggestion on that ??


----------



## nac (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't know buddy. No reviews of SX400 till date. It seems like a successor of SX170. Most likely it will be painfully slow, low battery life (if it was AA battery, fine. You can buy spare for not a lot of money). If you think you can live with that, go ahead. 
Those Nikon bridge don't have exposure controls. And Fuji's video is not good.


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 11, 2014)

right now 4500/- discount going on snapdeal while purchasing lens above 45k, thats great discount who want to save some bucks on big lens


----------



## gautamkumar16185 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi Friends

Have shortlisted two cameras.

1. *Canon ixus 155*

2. *Sony cybershot W830*

_Which of the two will be a beter purchase? Please suggest any other god buy in this price range... _


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2014)

^ Buy the one you like... Pretty much all the cameras in this range are same. Just have to make sure the camera does have OIS or at least sensor based stabilization.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Oct 20, 2014)

ITTechPerson said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am looking for a low budget Bridge camera... could you please suggest a model ?
> I find Canon SX400 & Nikon L330 (both are lack of view point) suitable to budget (10-12k)
> Is there any other option available in this price range which would be better to comprising those 2 or may be a view pointer with.



Hello Friends,
I have modified my choice & budget on a bridge cam: I am looking for *Big zoom with view finder* (must). budget is under 20k.
Example: Fuji Finepix SL1000
Please suggest...


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2014)

^ Nikon P series bridge, Panasonic FZ series and see if you can find SX50 in your budget. If you're interested in Fuji, see if HS50EXR is in your budget.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks nac 

My budget is under 20 K

Only Nikon P series will be under that budget .. rest will overshoot


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 21, 2014)

Guys if I plan to buy a 10k P&S for my dad , which one should I prefer ...he dont want any manual settings but more screen modes will be better. and nice pic quality will be nice. How is canon sx600hs


----------



## nac (Nov 23, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Guys if I plan to buy a 10k P&S for my dad , which one should I prefer ...he dont want any manual settings but more screen modes will be better. and nice pic quality will be nice. How is canon sx600hs


Sony WX series cameras would fit perfectly.
Review suggests SX600's IQ is good. But really don't want to suggest this camera soley because of the very small aperture. Probably smallest for a non-rugged camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 23, 2014)

ooh...ok i will keep this mind ..thanks nac


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 28, 2014)

People, with the black Friday deals coming up a lot of people have been askimg me for DSLR cams in the 36k range. Please suggest a few.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 28, 2014)

People, with the black Friday deals coming up a lot of people have been asking for cams in the 36k range. 

Please suggest a few DSLR cams.


----------



## nac (Nov 28, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> cams in the 36k range.
> Please suggest a few DSLR cams.


In fact, only about a handful cameras are available in this price range. 
Canon 1xxxD/600D
Nikon D3xxx/D5xxx (except D5300)

I am sure you know good enough what to suggest them


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 28, 2014)

Nope, i seem to only know the mirrorless ones. A little rusty on the actual DSLRs...  Need expert help


----------



## nac (Nov 28, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Nope, i seem to only know the mirrorless ones. A little rusty on the actual DSLRs...  Need expert help


I don't see a point in buying 1100D as there is no huge price advantage over 1200D. So I would stick with 1200D if I want a cheapest DSLR from Canon.
D3100, if I want cheapest DSLR from Nikon.
D5100, if I want a cheapest DSLR with articulated screen.
D3200, if I want cheapest DSLR with more megapixel at my disposal.
600D, I would go for this one only if the price is around ~26k. It's too old, still demanding a lot of money from us, in fact more than last year 
D5200, if I want cheapest DSLR with articulated screen and more megapixel (or if I want to hit the roof of my budget  )


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 28, 2014)

cheapest dslr   each and evry dslr is cheapest in its range that way


----------



## nac (Nov 28, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> cheapest dslr   each and evry dslr is cheapest in its range that way


I mean... All I want is a DSLR to play with. 
I don't have a heart to spend a lot for my hobby (actually, I don't have money. Even if I have I don't think I would spend on cameras). So I would settle for the cheapest available DSLR. If somebody gives me a used DSLR with 50mm for 10k, I would buy it and use it as long as it lasts. 

The only specific he gave was the budget and I gave a reason why I would go for that particular models. Comparing with my SX130, all the DSLRs have better IQ/low light performance and more controls. Any of those DSLR would be more than perfect for me.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 29, 2014)

nice ... suggest a good canon one as well in the 36k range. D5200 is what I would go for if I needed a Nikon.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 29, 2014)

I couldnt decide a digicam for dad ...WX220 fits the bill or WX80 ...or mabe IXUS 265 ...


----------



## nac (Nov 29, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I couldnt decide a digicam for dad ...WX220 fits the bill or WX80 ...or mabe IXUS 265 ...


IXUS 265 is more like a downgrade than an upgrade. 
From digic 5 to 4
Wide open Av from f/3 to f/3.6
Already canon's battery life is below average, now with 265, you would get even lesser

You can consider S9600 too but it's little pricey...


izzikio_rage said:


> nice ... suggest a good canon one as well in the 36k range. D5200 is what I would go for if I needed a Nikon.


Scroll up, all the models are mentioned there.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 29, 2014)

S9600 is ok but I didnt like the pop up flash...for P&S flash should be on the body for me


----------



## nac (Feb 13, 2015)

Updated...

I guess Jan/Feb camera announcements are pretty much over. If the trend goes as usual, I would expect around 15 more models for the rest of this year  Already, stats shows that compacts market going downhill. Last year's compacts volume is the least since 2003. Compact lost volume of about 75% from it's peak in 2010.

It's not just compacts, ILC too lost YOY volume. While DSLR lost almost 1/4th of previous year's, CSC managed to ship close to previous year's volume. And infact, the only  number in positive is CSC's shipping value.  Does CSC going to outperform DSLR? We will see what it does in coming years...

Still DSLR holds major market share (digital camera) of about 49%, compacts with 37% and finally CSC with 14%.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 13, 2015)

So the question is that is anyone gaining sales? I think sony has done really well this year on the back of its mirrorless cameras, especially the full frame ones.


----------



## nac (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't know and I don't think anyone gained in sales (volume). If anyone did, they sure made a dent on someone/body's market share.

Though the volume (CSC) is falling, not the valiue. So I guess, they would still make profits.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2015)

I have used my friends Sony xperia Z2 and it have the same sensor as normal P&S 1/2.3"  and it shoots brilliantly and beautifully ...u take the shot and send it on whatsapp or upload on facebook...why buy a p&s then

the next mobile I will buy next year will definitely have that sensor 

DSLR and any ILC is purely for creative shoots and photography...


----------



## nac (Feb 14, 2015)

Panasonic put an one inch sensor in one of it's mobile. You may want to buy that as you coudn't get RX100 this time


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 14, 2015)

which mobile...give me link plzz


----------



## nac (Feb 14, 2015)

Panasonic announces Lumix DMC-CM1 smartphone with 1-inch sensor: Connect

It's dated Sep 2014, it should be in market by now.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 14, 2015)

that looks great...but I cant seems to find a website which sells it ...anyways I am not going to buy it


----------



## nac (Feb 14, 2015)

I re read the article. Panasonic initially planned for very few places, later they started stocking in UK too. Last month, they said CM1 going to US as well. BTW, it's super expensive. Probably more expensive than D7100.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 14, 2015)

LOL I will again dream of RX100 then


----------



## $hadow (Apr 12, 2015)

^^ And day dreaming starts.


----------



## jaimin100 (May 9, 2015)

why we dont create post like for lens and other thing like tripod as many member have different brand so its better for each other to know cons and pro.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 9, 2015)

We'll need to start a topic for all the accessories of a cam. This one is there for buying and new purchases for a camera


----------



## sujoyp (May 9, 2015)

I think there are soo many accesories available to buy that it will be difficult to compile them togather...

its easier to ask a question and active members can reply


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 9, 2015)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] aren't you buying any new lenses? I loved the discussion we had on this thread about using old lenses on the new cams. Had some crazy psychedelic pictures from someone who's name I've forgotten


----------



## sujoyp (May 9, 2015)

i would love to get a new flash first..my flash is not that reliable anymore..its 3 yr old anyways  
Actually after comming to mumbai most of of my lenses are underutilised ...maybe using 17-50 most...and twice 55-200 for butterfly. 
As soon as I am out of mumbai to a better place like pune hyd banglore I will get something accordingly.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]

Excellent work in maintaining this thread. I like that updated date animated gif as a nice touch


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> @nac
> Excellent work in maintaining this thread. I like that updated date animated gif as a nice touch


Thank you.


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2015)

Updated...

No big change.


----------



## nac (Nov 27, 2015)

*Updated...
*
Some of the review sites I read have done less than a handful of reviews (fixed lens camera) this year. I don't know whether they don't find interesting about this year's cameras or they too losing business !!!

As everybody know, 2-3yrs back there were 150+ cameras announced a year. But this year not even 50 cameras. Many stopped making basic PnS, even Sony didn't make any this year. Oly and Fuji didn't make any in the last two years, Panny for the namesake made one this year and made one last year. Canon and Nikon are the only companies still making at least handful of basic models every year. Almost one in four cameras are large sensor compacts, almost one in five are bridge. Even the most of the rest packed with lots of zoom. When I was looking for camera 4yrs back, 14-18x were common for travel zoom and 30-35x for bridge. Now its 30x for travel zoom and 50-60x for bridge. 

Would they replace the smaller sensor with the bigger one? That would be wonderful...


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 27, 2015)

this happened due to rise in quality of mobiles camera....my sony xperia C5's cam is sufficient enough to replace a P&S without zoom ...so I gave my S90 to dad. Sony is having good business in selling sensors to almost all mobile companies...I see even samsung and apple using sony sensor in some models. Nikon was also using sony sensor.

nac to be frank I find zoom on P&S to degrades the quality a lot..for family pics 3x is sufficient and the advance P&S with 5-7x optical zoom with bigger aperture is what to look for...if I go in market to get a superzoom then I will still consider FZ200 with fixed 2.8 aperture to be more useful then nikon's 80x zoom.


----------



## nac (Nov 27, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> nac to be frank I find zoom on P&S to degrades the quality a lot..for family pics 3x is sufficient and the advance P&S with 5-7x optical zoom with bigger aperture is what to look for...if I go in market to get a superzoom then I will still consider FZ200 with fixed 2.8 aperture to be more useful then nikon's 80x zoom.


I have been using 28-336mm for a long time. I would find it too limited with basic PnS if it just has 3x zoom. After all there is nothing to play with basic PnS, no manual controls, I don't find it interesting to play with art filters or shooting videos. With little zoom, they can't market the product as already people are relying on mobile cameras. More than good, manufacturers think what's marketable and they see high zoom is the way to go.

To be honest, I really find P900 interesting. If I get to pick one between P900 and FZ200, I would pick P900 for sure.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 27, 2015)

Nac you are definitely not considering the light ...FZ200 too have 24x zoom.. I have used my 150-500 in early morning shoots, I can confidently say that if sun is not shining 150-500 is plain useless. I feel the same way for mega zoom like P900 ...
Look all long lenses like 500 f4, 300 f2.8 200-400 f4 are fixed aperture and big aperture lenses. cause these birds and animals are shot mostly in early mornings when light is low. they could have easily reduced the size of lens making it f5.6 lens.

what I mean is if aperture is small, less light will enter and that will bump up the ISO...it will ultimately effect the pic quality which is already compromised at long end


----------



## nac (Nov 27, 2015)

May be this 2000mm overshadows the less than two stop advantage FZ200 has over P900 @600mm. Other than tele reach, in every which way we see FZ200 is a good camera. There is no denial in that. But if I given a choice to pick one, I would pick P900. Not that I consider buying any of these two. It's just the trade off one makes. If someone wants full manual control from a sub 10k camera, one (I) have to live with the slow performance/noise and all. 

About bumping up ISO, even if you give f/1.2 lens to Amlan. He would be shooting @ highest ISO possible with that lens


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 27, 2015)

lol then he will shoot in complete darness  no hard feelings amlan 

I am really upset with 150-500 results...I had to bump up the ISO to 800-1000-1600 to keep shutter speed to 1/500-1/1000 and pic quality become bad. 
All those wonderful pictures we see online for test or drool purpose are generally taken with full frame DSLR where ISO 1600 dosnt effect a bit of pic quality.

That brings me to a situation where I can either replace my D7000 or sigma 150-500 ...I have not decided yet..just saving for now


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 27, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> lol then he will shoot in complete darness  no hard feelings amlan
> 
> I am really upset with 150-500 results...I had to bump up the ISO to 800-1000-1600 to keep shutter speed to 1/500-1/1000 and pic quality become bad.
> All those wonderful pictures we see online for test or drool purpose are generally taken with full frame DSLR where ISO 1600 dosnt effect a bit of pic quality.
> ...



Come to the dark side...buy A7 series xD. While I'm not against high ISO, it kinda gives that nostalgic "grainy" look, but in most of the cases where telephoto lenses are used, it is not the classy thing people are looking for. Also, I don't understand the reason for such a high shutter speed. I guess anything between 80-200 is good enough for normal photography. Again, I assume that the image stabilization system in Nikon is not that good?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 28, 2015)

I would love to get a A7 full frame  nobody in the world would like a grainy bird shot ...the shutter speed is needed...the thumb rule is that focal length = shutter speed and in cropped sensor cam it become
focal length = 1.4x shutter speed
so a 300mm on my D7000 becomes 420mm FOV and need a shutter speed of 1/420 min to get sharp pic . now if you have VR on the lens then maybe 1/200 is also enough to shoot the same pic
VR on nikon is good enough but we just expect too much


----------



## RCuber (Dec 6, 2015)

So.. my sister in law just got gifted with a Canon EOS Rebel T5i form US which I believe is called 700D in India, with an additional lense. no one has ever used a DSLR before, so its up to me to tell them how to operate it 

Anyone knows how much it costs with the additional lense? 
I think I should start going through *www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/173677-learn-photography-me.html


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 7, 2015)

Use that thread as well as info from the digital photography school website. Its a great camera


----------



## nac (Dec 7, 2015)

RCuber said:


> So.. my sister in law just got gifted with a Canon EOS Rebel T5i form US which I believe is called 700D in India, with an additional lense. no one has ever used a DSLR before, so its up to me to tell them how to operate it
> 
> Anyone knows how much it costs with the additional lense?
> I think I should start going through *www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/173677-learn-photography-me.html


Yeah, you can go through that thread. And also read manual to know the camera and as Amlan suggested check out digital photography school site.


----------



## nac (May 18, 2016)

*** Updated ***


----------



## nac (Dec 8, 2016)

*Dec '16 Update *


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2016)

good that you updated something  I will post some of my andaman's pics here. Not getting enough time nowdays


----------



## nac (Dec 9, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> good that you updated something  I will post some of my andaman's pics here. Not getting enough time nowdays




You guys went to Andaman? Super. Yeah, do post. Don't remember seeing that part of India much even in photographs.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 31, 2019)

Woo hoo Andaman is amazing


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2019)

izzikio_rage said:


> Woo hoo Andaman is amazing


Hey Amlan what happened ...liking my 2 yr old trip post now  I went to honeymoon on Andmans and its really good if you go to Havlock island


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 2, 2019)

I read this and i thought you went now, guess i didn't see the date


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 27, 2020)

Which camera one should buy, for no knowledge of photography?
I tried point and shoot camera from Nikon many years back.
I just want to click photos.
What should be my budget?
I can spend upto 50k but I don't know much about camera and photography.


----------



## chetansha (Jun 27, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Which camera one should buy, for no knowledge of photography?
> I tried point and shoot camera from Nikon many years back.
> I just want to click photos.
> What should be my budget?
> I can spend upto 50k but I don't know much about camera and photography.


Check out nikon p1000

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jun 29, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Which camera one should buy, for no knowledge of photography?
> I just want to click photos.
> I can spend upto 50k but I don't know much about camera and photography.


For someone who just wants to click, even a mobile camera would be fine, I guess.
If you still wanted to go for dedicated camera, you can check out Canon G9/G7 series cameras or Sony RX100 series cameras. They should come in your budget.
I guess you wouldn't appreciate DSLR or MILC for your use case.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 10, 2020)

Can anyone suggest camera review channel on YouTube for Indians, like Geekyranjit? websites etc. useful trusted reviews?


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 11, 2020)

nac said:


> For someone who just wants to click, even a mobile camera would be fine, I guess.
> If you still wanted to go for dedicated camera, you can check out Canon G9/G7 series cameras or Sony RX100 series cameras. They should come in your budget.
> I guess you wouldn't appreciate DSLR or MILC for your use case.



*in.canon/en/consumer/eos-m50-kit-e...aphy&subCategory=interchangeable-lens-cameras


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> *in.canon/en/consumer/eos-m50-kit-e...aphy&subCategory=interchangeable-lens-cameras


You mean, you're interested in this?
It's a capable camera. You can click photos and it's in your budget. But are you sure you wanna get an inter-changeable lens camera, for just clicking photos.

For reviews, you can check dpreview, imagingresource, cameralabs.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 28, 2020)

nac said:


> You mean, you're interested in this?
> It's a capable camera. You can click photos and it's in your budget. But are you sure you wanna get an inter-changeable lens camera, for just clicking photos.
> 
> For reviews, you can check dpreview, imagingresource, cameralabs.



Yes. Thinking of buying it. But waiting for offers and discounts.
But I read about new upcoming model after m50.
So we are waiting for that model too.
M50 mkii

I think, as I don't have experience in camera, I will struggle to get used to this camera. We learn a lot only when we have the camera in hand.
And if you are good with tech, then eventually you might find low budget camera a bad choice, underperforming etc
So Higher specification camera within budget will be fine in my opinion.



> But are you sure you wanna get an inter-changeable lens camera, for just clicking photos.


Meaning?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Meaning?


He meant that people using these interchangeable lenses camera don't just click photo but rather they spend time setting up the camera with right lens & select right position/angle etc before taking the photo instead of just pointing the camera at something & clicking(which you mentioned earlier & also all this needs quite a bit of knowledge about photography basics).


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 16, 2020)

Amazon showing wrong price / increased MRP for canon EOS m50 ₹59990

*www.amazon.in/dp/B079Y45KTJ/
*dl.flipkart.com/dl/p/itmf4w3xgva9z9ku?pid=DLLF4W3XMQQCZUTG
They are showing MRP for new camera eos m50 mark II price

*in.canon/en/consumer/eos-m50-mark-ii-ef-m15-45mm-f-3-5-6-3-is-stm/product
*in.canon/en/consumer/eos-m50-kit-ef-m15-45-is-stm/product?languageCode=EN


----------

